# Trail cam pics. Score???



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

How old and what do you guys think this SD buck would score?























































What about this one?










Thanks for your input!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You got two bucks there.

The 5x5 should be upper 120s. The 4x4 less.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Pretty narrow and not a lot of mass...I'd say BBJ is pretty close. Couple more years, though, and they'll be nice deer!


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

i agree give him 2 years or so and then think about him.. has potential thats for sure!


----------



## XFIRE800 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey guys what do you think this buck will score? I know its hard to be accurate since its just a side view.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I learned on Friday, that a trail cam pic can be deceiving. I had a buck on camera that I would have guessed at 130-140, got him on Friday and he rough scores 170 gross.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

XFIRE800 said:


> Hey guys what do you think this buck will score? I know its hard to be accurate since its just a side view.


Who cares?!

Thats a no brainer. SHOOT HIM!


----------



## winchestersx3 (Feb 3, 2010)

My dad has one just like the last one prolly around 160-165. Nice deer!


----------



## XFIRE800 (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't worry! That buck is dead on sight ha. I was just curious since this is the biggest deer ive gotten on camera.


----------



## XFIRE800 (Oct 25, 2010)

This buck was shot by a neighbor and rough scores 170. Its a 7x7 when you count the stickers and stuff and has split brow tines....Can't get them all i guess. Heres the buck i ended up with. Anyone have a rough score? 130's?


----------



## XFIRE800 (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## XFIRE800 (Oct 25, 2010)

anyone got a guess?


----------



## XFIRE800 (Oct 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

135-140


----------



## whitetail_freak (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd say 145-150, Nice deer, alot of mass!


----------

